# input type=file aus html mit php  pfad auslesen



## Madej (12. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich hab ein Kontaktformular erstellt mit html. Ein anderer PHP Teil sendet das alles dann als eine html email an mich. Bilder kann ich auch verschicken, bloss da muss dann der Pfad für das bild im php teil definiert werden. Nun möchte ich aber das die benutzer auch bilder an mich senden können und so hab ich ich im html teil input type=file zum auswählen der zuschickenden datei. Meine Frage ist wie kann ich den Pfad auslesen welcher im html teil ausgesucht wird es muss doch einen weg geben. Alos mit reguest get post geht nichts ... Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann 

mfg


----------



## Flex (12. Februar 2008)

Steuerung von Dateiuploads

Frisch aus dem PHP Manual von php.net


----------



## Madej (12. Februar 2008)

Hey danke aber ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt oder du hast mich falsch verstanden, also ich muss nichts uploaden muss nur den Pfad von der Datei in PHP übergeben bekommen. Und dann kann ich des Bild ohne auf nen Server upzuloaden verschicken... oder ich Überseh das was ich suche auf der Seite


----------



## Madej (13. Februar 2008)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee bzw n vorschlag hab schon vieles ausprobiert, aber nichts klappt so wie ich es haben will. Lässt sich das überhaupt lösen. Aufjedenfall brauch ich in der HTML  
nur ein feld mit welchen ich Dateien auswählen kann. Oder kann man es irgenwie lösen das man ein screenshot macht und den dann einfach ins textfeld einfügt? Hofe jmd versteht was ich meine. 

gruß


----------



## Gumbo (13. Februar 2008)

Du möchtest den lokalen Pfad zur hochzuladenden Datei wissen? Diese Information wird aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mitgesendet.


----------



## TuxCommander (13. Februar 2008)

Was willst du denn für einen Pfad haben 

Willst du einen lokalen Pfad der dir übers Internet eh nichts bringt....

Oder willst du das bild dann gleich mit verschicken?

Wenn du das willst schau dir das an was Felix Jacobi geschrieben hat und im anschluss noch wie man mit PHP E-Mails mit Anhang versendet.

Btw. lokaler Pfad bringt dir bei PHP rein gar nix.


----------



## Madej (13. Februar 2008)

Ja aber gibt es da keine möglichkeit? Also ich hab es mir so überlegt, da sie ja nicht mitgesendet wird, könnt man doch noch in dem html teil den pfad auslesen bzw. in ein anderes Feld schreiben lassen, und so kann sich die die php den pfad nehmen. Ich meine es klappt auch einfach mit copy&paste aber wenn des sich noch realisieren lassen würde, wäre es echt knorke.

gruß


----------



## TuxCommander (13. Februar 2008)

TuxCommander hat gesagt.:


> Was willst du denn für einen Pfad haben




oder was willst du damit machen ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2008)

Es geht(wozuauchimmer )mit Javascript:
	
	
	



```
<form onsubmit="return(this.pfad.value=this.datei.value)" enctype="multipart/form-data"  method="post">
<input type="file" name="datei">
<input type="hidden" name="pfad">
<input type="submit">
</form>
```


----------

